# PerspectiveLayout Views Ausrichtung?



## lam_tr (29. Apr 2010)

hi zusammen und Wildcard ,

wie kann ich eine View die in Beziehnung zur "org.eclipse.ui.editorss" ist, Verhältnismäßig kleiner als den Editorteil einstellen? also wenn ich bei Ration unter 1 mache, vergrößert es verhältnismäßig zu dem Editor, und wenn ich größer als 1 mache bleibt es gleich.

Was kann man da machen?

gruss Lam


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2010)

So:

```
IFolderLayout left =layout.createFolder("left", IPageLayout.LEFT, (float) 0.25, editorArea);
left.addView("your.view.id");
```
Wenn das bei dir nicht funktioniert, dann bitte Code.


----------



## lam_tr (30. Apr 2010)

ich verstehe es echt nicht, über xml geht die konfiguration der perspective nicht (perspectiveExtension) aber über die perspective klasse kann man die beziehung leichter aufbauen, also verhältnisweise.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2010)

War das jetzt eine Frage?


----------

